# Make a donation



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I know everyone here enjoys this site. This site does cost money to run. We all enjoy it here at pfury. If anyone could donate just one dollar it would make a world of difference. This site is growing fast.

If you cannot afford to send any money it is allright, you will not be viewed any different. Please if you can donate do so.

It is actually very easy to setup a paypal account and you can you it to pay for stuff on ebay or other online sites.

Thankyou for your time. You can find the donate button at the bottom of most pages here, just click on it and you can setup an account.
MAD
Again you *do not* have to donate, *please do not feel obligated in anyway, shape or form.*
thanks


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

What email is it goin to. I will donate. $10


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Just click on the donation button at the bottom of this page. it will fill all that in for you. Thanks again, Xenon really appreates it. Yes all the money goes to the site and the site only. I also beleave if you donate you get to be a member sponser.
MAD
Thanks again


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Paypal is down right now but you can count on me to donate.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

....im currently limited on funds....could i donate at a later time?


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

When ever is good for you. You don't have to donate, but it is encouraged.
MAD


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I will donate 25.00 in three days.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks guys xenon didn't think it would happen. keep it up.
MAD
thanks again


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> Thanks guys xenon didn't think it would happen. keep it up.
> MAD
> thanks again


 hey, it will :smile:
I might put more up, not sure yet, gota see how the tank build goes.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

by all means dont send in all your money, be reasonable. anything is something.
MAD


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

How much does it cost to run this site. If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Humm I don't know, I don't run the board. You would have to privatly ask xenon that. I am sure its not free. I just asked him how many people donated and he said 2, so I said I'd put up a post asking for donations to the site.
MAD


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Please keep in mind that donations are NOT mandatory, they are appreciated. I do not look at this website as a business or a money making opportunity. This community is freely available to all piranha (fish keepers) to share their information and meet cool people. If you donate, you have my personal assurances that all donations go back into this site (and not that $250 Venezualan Black Rhom :







: ) . If you are interested in donating, the paypal address is [email protected] PM me if you want to know specific cost information on the site.....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If you live outside of N. America (like me and Innes), is it still possible to donate money? And do you need a credit card to do so?
I'd be more than happy to donate some money, but I don't know if it's possible.....

btw: people, please don't post the amount of money you donate: I don't care how much anyone gives to pfury, but others may feel uneasy or even cheap-ass for donating just one or two dollar after the see some people donating 10 or even 25 bucks....
It's the thought that counts, not the amount of money you contribute, so please keep it discrete.....

Just my 2 cents..... :smile:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Yeah good point.. A gentleman never discusses figures


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

BDKing57 said:


> Yeah good point.. A gentleman never discusses figures


 Absolutely.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am pretty sure PayPal takes VISA, Mastercard, whatever. You have to set up an account though. Paypal is good to have if you do any type of transactions online.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

If I was to donate would I keep my red skullz or get green ones like Mad, also would I be a senior member or a member sponser?

anyway they closed down my credit card account for a few days


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

Kick ass, good idea you guys







I just donated $1 because that's all I had in my poor ass paypal account , but you can count on me to donate more. I haven't been here too long but it's where I spend all my time now.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Innes said:


> If I was to donate would I keep my red skullz or get green ones like Mad, also would I be a senior member or a member sponser?
> 
> anyway they closed down my credit card account for a few days


 The green skulls and 'member sponsor' title are given to people that go above and beyond their duty of donations. I dont want to publicize exactly what that number is because I dont want people to feel obligated in the least bit to give any amount of money.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i am going to donate in a few days. but i also make my contribution by hosting all the unlesh the fury vids which cuts down on bandwidth a lot.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Crozy said:


> i am going to donate in a few days. but i also make my contribution by hosting all the unlesh the fury vids which cuts down on bandwidth a lot.


 You pretty much saved the Unleash the Fury videos cause I deifnatly wouldnt have been able to afford the bandwidth by now







, do you have statistics on how much they have been downloaded since you started hosting them?

P.S. Like Judazzz said, we dont have to publicize what we 'contribute'. Every user here makes a contribution to the community whether it is through a donation, active posting, good ideas, hosting services, good piranha info, etc.....


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

since i started hosting them i have uploaded 21gigs for the unlesh the fury vids. on a average of 15mb per vid thats 1400 vid downloads. thats a lot of fury! so will people that donate get the green skuls? can i get the green skuls for hosting? hehe i want some skuls


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Crozy said:


> since i started hosting them i have uploaded 21gigs for the unlesh the fury vids. on a average of 15mb per vid thats 1400 vid downloads. thats a lot of fury! so will people that donate get the green skuls? can i get the green skuls for hosting? hehe i want some skuls


 see above.



> The green skulls and 'member sponsor' title are given to people that go above and beyond their duty of donations. I dont want to publicize exactly what that number is because I dont want people to feel obligated in the least bit to give any amount of money.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

crozy needs some kind of title for being the fury hoster


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> crozy needs some kind of title for being the fury hoster










how about " Fury hoster "


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Or "The Video Pimp", or "King Carnage", or "Tinkee-winkee", or... :







:


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

so let me see now if I donate one of my loonies over to your american currency .....
.......... that works out to be.......
...
..
.
......... A million bucks


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

let me get paid, and I will donate some money.

Tinkie Winkie would be good.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

oops, had a double post. Sorry


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I"m in the process of selling some of my posessions to get out of debt...but I managed to send ya $5 xenon









Mark


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Just made my $10 donation.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Ok i sent my money. Enjoy.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Again thankyou, but please do not post how much you gave or xenon will have to close this thread.
Thankyou
MAD


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

oops, sorry bout that.

Mark


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> Again thankyou, but please do not post how much you gave or xenon will have to close this thread.
> Thankyou
> MAD


 i didnt warden


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

> i didnt warden


Watch yourself you might find yourself on death row one day.
J/k
MAD


----------

